# 20 GAUGE TURKEY LOAD AVAILABILITY AND OTHERS AS WELL ?



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Been doing some searching and it seems a lot of the really good stuff is already out of stock and backordered, or way overpriced, just like most other ammo is right now.
Luckily I am pretty well set in Federal 20 gauge #7's, but for me the TenPoint will be my go to weapon again this year anyway, as usually is the case. The 20 only comes out on the last day if the tag hasn't already been filled, so I'm comfortable with my supply.

Not sure about the other common gauges because I don't use them but I wouldn't be surprised if those might be in short supply too.

Just a heads up thread for those that may be in short supply or new to the sport, get it now rather than later or you may not get it at all, regardless of the price. Good luck !!


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Been getting it done with 20 gauge pheasant load for some time now in my hand me down 870 Wingmaster with a fixed modified barrel. 

Granted I picked up my first dedicated turkey gun this year (and 12 gauge) and can't use lead in some of the areas I'm hoping to hunt this year (out of state), I bit the bullet and paid the high price for Hevi-13. Still can't get myself to buy the TSS (if you can find it).

Good luck this year everyone.
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Not only can you not find TSS, I’ve seen prices online from $35.00-$70.00 per only 5 shells if you do !!
The non-TSS stuff is getting ridiculously priced too and that will be the first to go.
Supply and demand will rule this year, glad Ive got my supply even if I don’t use it.


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

don said:


> Not only can you not find TSS, I’ve seen prices online from $35.00-$70.00 per only 5 shells if you do !!
> The non-TSS stuff is getting ridiculously priced too and that will be the first to go.
> Supply and demand will rule this year, glad Ive got my supply even if I don’t use it.


Been stocking up on Hevi-13 and Winchester Longbeard XR. Couple boxes each paycheck before it starts getting too crazy. Hard to find waterfowl shells too.

Might have to follow suit and start using the archery gear like I talk about every year but never do lol. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Do it, it's pretty exciting. Search for a target online that shows where to aim when using an arrow, the head and neck shot will put them down instantly.....if you can pull it off......but there are a few other aiming points that are larger and as effective.
Too bad ammo can't be listed for sale, but rules are rules and I totally understand.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

don said:


> Been doing some searching and it seems a lot of the really good stuff is already out of stock and backordered, or way overpriced, just like most other ammo is right now.
> Luckily I am pretty well set in Federal 20 gauge #7's, but for me the TenPoint will be my go to weapon again this year anyway, as usually is the case. The 20 only comes out on the last day if the tag hasn't already been filled, so I'm comfortable with my supply.
> 
> Not sure about the other common gauges because I don't use them but I wouldn't be surprised if those might be in short supply too.
> ...


Spirtsmans Warehouse in Troy has Rem/Win/Federal turkey loads in 12/20/.410 ga in stock now.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been been looking awhile for turkey loads and can't find 3" 12 gauge lead anywhere. I have 2-3 shells of my old 2oz #5's Winchester loads left which will be enough for me, but I'd sure like to have an extra box of shells on hand if my nephew decides to hunt with me again this year. 

I just can't bring myself to pay $40-60 for a box of 5 shells. I might just end up shooting some old #6 game loads I have.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

matt76cmich1 said:


> Been getting it done with 20 gauge pheasant load for some time now in my hand me down 870 Wingmaster with a fixed modified barrel.
> 
> Granted I picked up my first dedicated turkey gun this year (and 12 gauge) and can't use lead in some of the areas I'm hoping to hunt this year (out of state), I bit the bullet and paid the high price for Hevi-13. Still can't get myself to buy the TSS (if you can find it).
> 
> ...


My boy has bagged a couple big Toms with these same shells.


----------

